# random old farm house near nottingham



## RandomHero (Jun 17, 2009)

Right i think i got it.so the randon farm turns out to be vimy ridge farm there is also a memorial there.
The former owner Sir Jessie William Hinde of Pasture Hill Farm as it was previously known
Planted a line of 184 Lombardy poplar trees to commemorate the death of his son, Lt. Francis Montague Hinde and his comrades who perished at the Battle of the Somme in 1916..


----------



## smileysal (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi Dave,

If you open a free photobucket account, then make albums, and start uploading from your camera/pc. then when you want to upload pics to the forum, you have 4 choices. Pick the bottom one, IMG code, (you do that for each pic you want to upload onto the forum), Click on IMG, then right click, click on copy, then hit the reply button on here. Then right click again, where you want to put the pic/pics, and click on paste. then you can add titles on here above each pic, so both you and us know what it is etc.

Hope that helps?

 Sal


----------



## RandomHero (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks sal got it sorted now edited it and got my pics up.
it was a good explore for my first urbex
And rearly interesting its a nice walk up to the farm and it has an interesting story behind it.
Unfortunatly the memorial trees had been cut down.
i couldnt find out when or why it was abandoned either just about the name change.
There wasent rearly anything lft in the farm altho the room at the top of the tower looked intact
i wasent going to climb them rusty old ladders


----------



## CitadelMonkey (Jun 19, 2009)

Did you not climb the ladder to the top?


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 20, 2009)

This looks interesting. I like the tower thingy...do you know what that was for?
Shame about the trees having been cut down.
Cheers for posting.


----------



## waynezbitz1 (Jun 20, 2009)

mmmm rusty ladder........ i think it would have been way to tempting and i would have got to the top lol (unless of course it really was dangerous).

i would assume that the poplar trees would have been cut down for saftely.
most variaties of these trees only have a 50 year life span before they become too tall for their roots and also become brittle.


----------



## Engineer (Jun 20, 2009)

*Farm.*

Tower looks a bit grain silo-ish?


----------



## E30Elaine (Jun 24, 2009)

Ah thats a sad story - such a shame the farm is derelict  

I actually visted Vimy Ridge on Sunday (21st June) as we took our grandmother over to a Arras in the north of France to visit the grave of her Uncle who died in Arras in 1917, the Battle of Vimy Ridge was part of the Battle of Arras.

I wonder why he called the farm Vimy Ridge if his son was killed the year before in the Somme


----------



## possessed (Dec 5, 2009)

Is that rusty ladder climbable? It looks tempting...


----------

